# Snow Blower Recommendations



## hammer (Nov 7, 2009)

Has anyone bought one recently and have any recommendations?

I have a narrow (10' - 12') but longish (100') driveway.  My 24" Home Depot special I bought in 1995 is still working but it's tired, it's a pain to start, and it doesn't have the power to handle larger snowfalls without doing multiple passes.

I'd like to keep the cost under $1000 if at all possible.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 7, 2009)

hammer said:


> Has anyone bought one recently and have any recommendations?
> 
> I have a narrow (10' - 12') but longish (100') driveway.  My 24" Home Depot special I bought in 1995 is still working but it's tired, it's a pain to start, and it doesn't have the power to handle larger snowfalls without doing multiple passes.
> 
> I'd like to keep the cost under $1000 if at all possible.




I have a 150 ft long driveway in SNOW country . My first Ariens a 7hp last 32 years ans i sold it in ONE hr vand bought a 2008  Ariens 9 hp  2 stage w/27 in cut last Xmas  for a grand ----awesome beast !!!!


----------



## campgottagopee (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm a fan of Simplicity products. You may want to check them out. http://www.simplicitymfg.com/produc.../www.simplicitymfg.com/products/snowthrowers/


----------



## 2knees (Nov 7, 2009)

whoa whoa.  hold up there buddy.  what kind of jinx are you tryin to throw down with this thread.


You wont need a snowblower, go buy a nice lawn mower.


----------



## hammer (Nov 7, 2009)

2knees said:


> whoa whoa.  hold up there buddy.  what kind of jinx are you tryin to throw down with this thread.
> 
> 
> You wont need a snowblower, go buy a nice lawn mower.


IIRC the winter of 95-96 (the year I bought my last one) was very snowy...so this is kind of a reverse jinx...:-D


----------



## bigbog (Nov 7, 2009)

In agreement with Warp Daddy & others who push a 9+ hp machine.  My 5hp(Craftsman) runs fine and was on sale(online), but there's always some heavy/wet under accumulation at some time in the winter that needs a strong motor to spill the junk out and away...  The 5hp can't quite throw the heavy/wet slop far and the slop can clog the stack once in a while--> you just go at the heavy/wet stuff slowly...but does great for a smaller(~50') driveway.

$.01


----------



## hammer (Nov 7, 2009)

One other thing I've been seeing is that engines are now specified in terms of torque, which is most likely a better term to use but I'm used to HP so it's more difficult to make comparisons...:???:

BTW, any thoughts on this one?

http://www.snowblowersdirect.com/Ariens-921012/p3494.html


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 8, 2009)

It's cheaper here http://www.homedepot.com/Outdoors-Outdoor-Power-Equipment-Snow-Throwers-Accessories/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xgaZbljd/R-100671185/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

I'm shopping for a snow blower too and everyone I talk to likes Ariens and Simplicity mahines.  I initially was thinking of getting a Troy-Bilt mahine but the plastic chute worries me.  Maybe I'll spend the extra $300 and get the Ariens. I'd like this machine to last at least 10-20 years.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 8, 2009)

hammer said:


> One other thing I've been seeing is that engines are now specified in terms of torque, which is most likely a better term to use but I'm used to HP so it's more difficult to make comparisons...:???:
> 
> BTW, any thoughts on this one?
> 
> http://www.snowblowersdirect.com/Ariens-921012/p3494.html



 Yep I have it -- its a beast  -------------throws the heavy wet stuff as well as the deep stuff  --haven't ever needed the electric start this baby starts on 1 pull so far . As i said in my previous post my first Ariens lasted THIRTY TWO YEARS - and was still running but  i broke the electric starter  and i wanted a bigger machine . I had no real issues did my own maintenance and was satisfied .


----------



## Marc (Nov 8, 2009)

These move a lot of snow quickly... but it might be slightly above your price range:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 8, 2009)

Pay a plow man to do the driveway.  When there is enough snow to have to clear it, do you want to be doing the driveway, or skiing?


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 8, 2009)

This thread inspired me to check my old snow blower. Filled the tank and pulled it out. Started on first pull. Not bad for an inherited mid 80s Lawnboy ... ready for winter.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 9, 2009)

Go with a machine from a dealer. They're much beefier than what you'll get at the big box stores. You'll pay more, but you'll get a better unit and better serviced to boot.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 9, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Go with a machine from a dealer. They're much beefier than what you'll get at the big box stores. You'll pay more, but you'll get a better unit and better serviced to boot.



Also most of the local dealers do the warranty/service on the ones bought from the big box stores, if you buy at the local dealer and you do have a problem, they usually move yours to the front of the line ahead of the people who bought theirs at the Depot.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 9, 2009)

I have a Huskaquvarna(sp?).  It is a 32" 10HP and does my 100' driveway in no time.  I bought it at Lowes for $999, all metal.   Only issue was the chute cable brought.  Replaced for $50.  Good machine.  Strats first pull.


----------



## hammer (Nov 9, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Go with a machine from a dealer. They're much beefier than what you'll get at the big box stores. You'll pay more, but you'll get a better unit and better serviced to boot.


Would not mind if they can match the big box store prices...

The local dealer where I bought my JD Lawn Tractor at sells Ariens snow blowers...may check them out.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 9, 2009)

Agree -----------Buying from a dealer is a better option ., if you are NOT going to do your own maintenance.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 9, 2009)

hammer said:


> Would not mind if they can match the big box store prices...



It's kind of an apples vs oranges. The John Deeres they sell at the Depot are not the same ones the dealers are selling. There's a reason they cost less....different components. :wink:


----------



## hammer (Nov 9, 2009)

Glenn said:


> It's kind of an apples vs oranges. The John Deeres they sell at the Depot are not the same ones the dealers are selling. There's a reason they cost less....different components. :wink:


Actually, when I went to the JD dealer they had the same tractor models as the Home Depot at the same prices, and they did say that they serviced the tractors from the Home Depot.  I ended up getting a more expensive tractor because I needed something that could climb hills and haul lots of mulch/stone/loam.

I do basic maintenance on my lawn and snow equipment (oil changes, spark plug replacement, blade removal and replacement) but anything else beyond that I leave to the shop.


----------



## hammer (Nov 9, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Pay a plow man to do the driveway.  When there is enough snow to have to clear it, do you want to be doing the driveway, or skiing?


My driveway does not have a convenient spot for a plow to push the snow to...my neighbor is in a similar situation and the plow guy he used chewed up his lawn last season.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 9, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> I have a 150 ft long driveway in SNOW country . My first Ariens a 7hp last 32 years ans i sold it in ONE hr vand bought a 2008  Ariens 9 hp  2 stage w/27 in cut last Xmas  for a grand ----awesome beast !!!!





bigbog said:


> In agreement with Warp Daddy & others who push a 9+ hp machine.  My 5hp runs fine and was on sale(online), but there's always some heavy/wet accumulation at some time in the winter that needs a strong motor to spill the junk out and away...
> 
> $.01



I bought a 10 hp Ariens that was used 1 season.  I LOVE the thing.  Our driveway isn't too long but it is really wide.  Having the power to throw that snow is priceless.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 9, 2009)

hammer said:


> My driveway does not have a convenient spot for a plow to push the snow to...my neighbor is in a similar situation and the plow guy he used chewed up his lawn last season.



Unfortunately my neighbor across the street has there lawn plowed with the driveway.  That way when it is cold the wife can park close to the door.:blink:

I mow their lawn and it gets very torn up every winter.  Makes for good money for me though as I then make some good money repairing the lawn every year once the snow is gone!:-D


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 9, 2009)

I've had a Craftman 5.0 electric start for almost 10 years now and had great luck with it.  I have a fairly wide driveway and blow all the snow on to a lawn opposite the house (lawn is on a low angle hill).  My son then will go out and build a little park for himself.  To him its like having a quasi snow making system.  When packed down its amazing how long it lasts.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Sky (Nov 11, 2009)

I bought an Ariens in Dec 03....24" swath...11? hp  Frickin monster.

I cleaned out the garage today...lawn mower away...snowblower out.

Primed it a couple of times and it started first pull.  It has the electric start option, but I've never used it.  No battery...just a plug and a converter/inverter built in.

It throws snow 40 - 50' or so.  Bought it from a local dealer....getting it serviced by the same guy to start this season.  Gas and oil (and a shear pin or two  :>  ) is all it's cost me in six years.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 12, 2009)

I use my snowblower(s) for commercial sidewalk clearing in the winter.
I have a 5 hp 24" Ariens that is about 10 years old and still runs well but needs some care.
My favourite snowblower is my 8 hp 24" Simplicity.  Same cut as the 5 hp but a lot more power.

What I like about the 8hp is that it doesn't slow down when I get into heavy sticky snow,  and it has less issues with left over leaves in the crooks and crannies.

What I don't like about the 8 hp...
It takes a couple pulls to start, where the 5 hp took less out of my shoulder.
I would buy either of these machines again, and that says a lot because I walk a lot of miles behind them.


----------



## hammer (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for the input...I think I will go for the 27" Ariens, but I want to check a local dealer first to see if they can match the Home Despot price.

There's a dealer close to home that I think carries both Ariens and Simplicity, just need to get the time to check them out.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 12, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> I use my snowblower(s) for commercial sidewalk clearing in the winter.
> I have a 5 hp 24" Ariens that is about 10 years old and still runs well but needs some care.
> My favourite snowblower is my 8 hp 24" Simplicity.  Same cut as the 5 hp but a lot more power.



That's the machine that I have for my driveway. This will be it's 8th winter of service for me.  LOVE IT!!



Trekchick said:


> What I like about the 8hp is that it doesn't slow down when I get into heavy sticky snow,  and it has less issues with left over leaves in the crooks and crannies.
> 
> What I don't like about the 8 hp...
> It takes a couple pulls to start, where the 5 hp took less out of my shoulder.
> I would buy either of these machines again, and that says a lot because I walk a lot of miles behind them.





The electric starter takes care of any possible shoulder issues for me! 

BTW, am I the only one, who when using a snowblower, pretends sometimes that the snow being discharged out the chute is snow coming out of a snowgun??  :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Nov 12, 2009)

hammer said:


> Thanks for the input...I think I will go for the 27" Ariens, but I want to check a local dealer first to see if they can match the Home Despot price.
> 
> There's a dealer close to home that I think carries both Ariens and Simplicity, just need to get the time to check them out.



The one thing that I love about Simplicity dealers is that they are all about the customer service both at the time of sale and in the following years of ownership - this is especially good for me as I'm not the most mechanically inclined when it comes to gas engines! :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 12, 2009)

drjeff said:


> BTW, am I the only one, who when using a snowblower, pretends sometimes that the snow being discharged out the chute is snow coming out of a snowgun??  :lol:



No...


----------



## drjeff (Nov 12, 2009)

bvibert said:


> No...



Phew!! Atleast I now know that if needed, I can schedule a group therapy session! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 12, 2009)

hammer said:


> Would not mind if they can match the big box store prices...
> 
> The local dealer where I bought my JD Lawn Tractor at sells Ariens snow blowers...may check them out.


You get what you pay for.
The Big Box Store machines are disposable, while the implement store version is dependable.  Don't be fooled into thinking that you're saving money on the purchase.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 12, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> You get what you pay for.
> The Big Box Store machines are disposable, while the implement store version is dependable.  Don't be fooled into thinking that you're saving money on the purchase.



Kind of like the Spyder ski wear you can get at say TJ Maxx or The Sports Authority vs. the Spyder ski wear sold only at "real" ski shops.  Same brand label on the outside, most definately different on the inside


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 12, 2009)

drjeff said:


> That's the machine that I have for my driveway. This will be it's 8th winter of service for me.  LOVE IT!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you catch the part where I said I use my snowblower(s) for commercial sidewalk clearing?
I go out about 3 AM and snow blow/shovel sidewalks until about 8:30 AM.  I unload and reload the snowblower(s) at least 5 times during that time(1 ton truck with lift gate) and have no place to plug them in to use the electric start.
If I use a battery start, the machines are too difficult to manage getting in and out of the truck, as well as loss of maneuverability in some of the tight spots I need to get into.



> BTW, am I the only one, who when using a snowblower, pretends sometimes that the snow being discharged out the chute is snow coming out of a snowgun??  :lol:


Mmmmm snow guns.......drooooool!


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 13, 2009)

drjeff said:


> BTW, am I the only one, who when using a snowblower, pretends sometimes that the snow being discharged out the chute is snow coming out of a snowgun??  :lol:



No like I said I blow all our snow all one direction on to the lawn beside my sloping driveway.  By the time I'm done blowing a 6-inch storm there is 1 foot + on that lawn and my son will go out and pack it and sometimes build a jump and small starting ramp if theres enough snow.  I'm constantly adjusting the chute angle to prevent snow being thrown into the woods.  It also lit with a spot light on the house so he can play on it at night.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 24, 2009)

I pulled the plug and just bought the Ariens ST27LE too. Got it from a local dealer at the same price as HD and they delivered it this morning.  
I checked out many other brands but for this price range none of them looked as rugged. 

I hope I didn't just jinx our winter now?  I live in southern CT so hopefully there will still be snow further north. 

Hammer did you buy one yet?


----------



## billski (Nov 24, 2009)

mlctvt said:


> I pulled the plug and just bought the Ariens ST27LE too. Got it from a local dealer at the same price as HD and they delivered it this morning.
> I checked out many other brands but for this price range none of them looked as rugged.
> 
> I hope I didn't just jinx our winter now?  I live in southern CT so hopefully there will still be snow further north.
> ...


  You are going to be sooooo pissed if you don't get a lot of snow in your  neighborhood...


----------



## billski (Nov 24, 2009)

drjeff said:


> BTW, am I the only one, who when using a snowblower, pretends sometimes that the snow being discharged out the chute is snow coming out of a snowgun??  :lol:



Do you make seeded bumps?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :beer:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:beer:


----------



## drjeff (Nov 24, 2009)

mlctvt said:


> I pulled the plug and just bought the Ariens ST27LE too. Got it from a local dealer at the same price as HD and they delivered it this morning.
> I checked out many other brands but for this price range none of them looked as rugged.
> 
> I hope I didn't just jinx our winter now?  I live in southern CT so hopefully there will still be snow further north.
> ...





billski said:


> You are going to be sooooo pissed if you don't get a lot of snow in your  neighborhood...



I'm predicting the snowblowing equivalent of crop circles in mlcvt's yard this winter!   Just because there's a new toy to play with


----------



## hammer (Nov 24, 2009)

mlctvt said:


> I pulled the plug and just bought the Ariens ST27LE too. Got it from a local dealer at the same price as HD and they delivered it this morning.
> I checked out many other brands but for this price range none of them looked as rugged.
> 
> I hope I didn't just jinx our winter now?  I live in southern CT so hopefully there will still be snow further north.
> ...


Not yet...only day I've been able to get out is Sundays and the dealer's closed that day.  I also need to figure out how to pick up the snowblower to avoid the shipping charges and sales tax.

I saw one in a local Hope Depot and it looks decent.  I know the path is wider but it doesn't look all that big, which is a good thing.


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 24, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I'm predicting the snowblowing equivalent of crop circles in mlcvt's yard this winter!   Just because there's a new toy to play with



yup, I can't wait for snow now!  I guess I'm a tool whore.. I do worry though that  I'm accumulating too many tools and if and when I do move it will be a real bitch to move all these yard tools. 

Earlier this year I also bought a Cyclone Rake to handle all my leaves - I love that thing. I cut my fall cleanup time in half and my lawn looks like it's vacuumed. 
The funny thing is my wife pushed me to buy both of these cool tools- Isn't she great? 
But she's a kitchen tool whore and I have no problem with that, so I guess we're both happy,


----------



## drjeff (Nov 24, 2009)

mlctvt said:


> yup, I can't wait for snow now!  I guess I'm a tool whore.. I do worry though that  I'm accumulating too many tools and if and when I do move it will be a real bitch to move all these yard tools.
> 
> Earlier this year I also bought a Cyclone Rake to handle all my leaves - I love that thing. I cut my fall cleanup time in half and my lawn looks like it's vacuumed.
> The funny thing is my wife pushed me to buy both of these cool tools- Isn't she great?
> But she's a kitchen tool whore and I have no problem with that, so I guess we're both happy,



LOVE my cyclone rake too!  (I've had the Commander Pro now for 3 years).  Makes leaf clean up so much easier, especially when you use the "estate vacuum" attachment for all the planting beds!


----------



## hammer (Nov 28, 2009)

Just bought it and brought it home today...it's quieter than my old one (which I just managed to start first time this season after about 8 pulls) and there are a few other nice features that my old one doesn't have. Bring on the snow!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 28, 2009)

hammer said:


> Just bought it and brought it home today...it's quieter than my old one (which I just managed to start first time this season after about 8 pulls) and there are a few other nice features that my old one doesn't have. Bring on the snow!



Great... between you getting a snow blower, the guy who just rode up my street with his snow plow attached and ready to go, and me putting my snow tires on today we'll never get any snow.


----------



## Sky (Nov 29, 2009)

hammer said:


> Just bought it and brought it home today...it's quieter than my old one (which I just managed to start first time this season after about 8 pulls) and there are a few other nice features that my old one doesn't have. Bring on the snow!



Congrats Hammer!  I recommend you stock up on a bag of spare shear pins.  Nothing ruins a great day of throwing snow 50' than gobbling up an errant door mat.  Hey, I give that Ariens credit....it tried like hell to carve it up and spit it out.

When I was out getting the new shear pins...I bought that new door mat too.  :>

Enjoy the new Toy!


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow, should we have a snowblower picture thread?

I got my babies out and warmed them up.  They purred like they were waiting for the attention.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 29, 2009)

started my Ariens beast today  first pull yee haa ITS ALIVE  and ready for tonites snow all 1 inch predicted


----------



## hammer (Dec 21, 2009)

While making a path in the back yard with my almost new snow blower, I managed to get an unseen dog leash caught in the auger...broke the cable leash and tangled it around the auger.  Didn't break a shear bolt, though, and after unwrapping the leash the snow blower worked just fine.

Snow Blower - 1, Dog Leash - 0   :dunce:


----------



## Glenn (Dec 21, 2009)

I found Saturday's Wall Street Journal with the snow blower last night...and I had dug around for it first with a snow shovel. D'oh.


----------



## Sky (Dec 21, 2009)

hammer said:


> While making a path in the back yard with my almost new snow blower, I managed to get an unseen dog leash caught in the auger...broke the cable leash and tangled it around the auger.  Didn't break a shear bolt, though, and after unwrapping the leash the snow blower worked just fine.
> 
> Snow Blower - 1, Dog Leash - 0   :dunce:



HA!!  I had a hose draped from the pool into the woods from the last "pumping" (with all the frickin rain we had this fall).  So I had the presence of mind to hunt that down Saturday AM before the dumpage.

We got 12+ south of Worcester.  I went NUTS...my driveway, two neighbors, the fire hydrant, the mail boxes...path to the woodpile, circumnavigate the house.

That powdery stuff throws a mile!  Nice Nice!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 21, 2009)

hammer said:


> While making a path in the back yard with my almost new snow blower, I managed to get an unseen dog leash caught in the auger...broke the cable leash and tangled it around the auger.  Didn't break a shear bolt, though, and after unwrapping the leash the snow blower worked just fine.
> 
> Snow Blower - 1, Dog Leash - 0   :dunce:



I sucked up a hat or scarf or something that one of my tenants dropped in the driveway one time.  It didn't break anything, but it took a LONG time to untangle.  I was not too happy about that one...


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 21, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Great... between you getting a snow blower, the guy who just rode up my street with his snow plow attached and ready to go, and me putting my snow tires on today we'll never get any snow.



Seeing how I just finished the build on my new bike I have the feeling it's going to be a long and snowy winter.


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 23, 2009)

My new Ariens snow blower I bought last month got a good workout on Sunday! We got over 23inches and some places like the end of the driveway the snow was higher than the intake. No problem though, it blasted through even the high density stuff. Amazing how far this thing throws the snow, a good 25-30 feet. My neighbors liked it too!  I ended up doing four of my neighbors driveways. 
A couple of the neighbors had only made a few feet headway with their shovels and the look on their faces was priceless when I  cleared their driveways in just a few minutes, like a doe in headlights! 
Great purchase.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Dec 26, 2009)

i got an Ariens 624 last year and its great. the only thing that bugs me is that my driveway is on a hill and the dealer said the tires don't need chains and are not meant to be used with them. i was like really?  it does slip quite considerably, with the weight (8hp) and becomes an issue. is he full of shit? can i buy them and use them without screwing up the unit and the power drive?


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 28, 2009)

ZYDECORICH said:


> i got an Ariens 624 last year and its great. the only thing that bugs me is that my driveway is on a hill and the dealer said the tires don't need chains and are not meant to be used with them. i was like really?  it does slip quite considerably, with the weight (8hp) and becomes an issue. is he full of shit? can i buy them and use them without screwing up the unit and the power drive?



My dealer told me the same thing, actually he said they don't even make chains that will fit the snow blower I bought.  
My driveway is a moderate slope and I did notice the tires slipping some but it wasn't too bad.
If you can find chains that fit they shouldn't cause any problems with the drive unit


----------



## Trekchick (Dec 29, 2009)

hammer said:


> While making a path in the back yard with my almost new snow blower, I managed to get an unseen dog leash caught in the auger...broke the cable leash and tangled it around the auger.  Didn't break a shear bolt, though, and after unwrapping the leash the snow blower worked just fine.
> 
> Snow Blower - 1, Dog Leash - 0   :dunce:





bvibert said:


> I sucked up a hat or scarf or something that one of my tenants dropped in the driveway one time.  It didn't break anything, but it took a LONG time to untangle.  I was not too happy about that one...


This kind of thing happens to me every so often because I do several accounts and I never know what they've left out there.  I've become pretty good at getting stuff out of there.

The worse one was.......
When doing one of my business accounts sidewalk two years ago, on a Monday, I got the Sunday paper, complete with the ad inserts, wrapped in a plastic bag.  It took me 3 hrs to get that damn thing out of there.
At one point, I actually looked at my spare gas can and thought, "If I had a lighter I could burn the paper out and put the fire out before I do any real damage, couldn't I"

It didn't come down to that, but THAT is the kind of frustration I was dealing with.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Dec 29, 2009)

i clipped the edge of the tarp covering the wood on this last storm down here, that was fun to untangle. no issue with the ariens once i started it up again. whew!.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 29, 2009)

ZYDECORICH said:


> i clipped the edge of the tarp covering the wood on this last storm down here, that was fun to untangle. no issue with the ariens once i started it up again. whew!.



I once sucked a welcome mat up with a 14 1/2 hp Toro I used to own.   I had to disassemble the whole sucker to extract it.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 30, 2009)

I have over the years become much more blatantly obvious about where I put the power cords for some of my outdoor x-mas lights that are near/adjacent to where I usually use the snow blower.  Just about found that out the hard way with one of the extension cords that goes across my front yard as I was clearing a path for the oil and propane guys to get to the tank hook ups on my house


----------

